
Running Good Meetings - phb71
https://meetric.app
======
phb71
So I've just started Meetric.app with 2 other co-founders. It's crazy to think
that despite your Outlook or Google calendar, there is still no widely adopted
tool(s) to manage your meetings. Logistics are looked after with
Calendly/Zoom/Doodle but nothing for the actual productivity/efficiency of
meetings through their lifecycle. It's even crazier when you think the cost of
a meeting with 6 engineers in it for just 30 minutes.

So we're looking to build a product to make meetings easier, for both the
organiser and the participants. It's a little bit like Asana or Trello. You
could do project management effectively before them, but you needed to have a
certain amount of discipline and training to do it well. With Asana, it's
suddenly really easy to do project management even if I'm not a trained,
certified project manager.

With meetings, it's kinda the same: you usually don't get any training on 'how
to run a good meeting' but you might still be a super-active organiser. And
it's not because people want to have bad meetings, it's because it's hard to
be disciplined (write an agenda, establish a goal, etc.), it's sometimes
socially awkward (doesn't feel like leaving the meeting in the middle of it if
you have nothing more to add) and sometimes people just don't know (don't know
how to facilitate or don't know I should send the meeting notes to X after).

So we're building our product to tackle the above, across the meeting
lifecycle: before/during/after. We got pre-seed funding and about to release
the MVP, targeting Outlook users first (usually bigger organisations: more
meetings, more pains) as we integrate directly into the Microsof365 stack with
an Outlook add-in.

At this stage, I would love any feedback and thoughts from the HN community.
And obviously, if you're interested in testing it out (Outlook user or not),
do sign-up!

------
jonathl42
Great idea! Attending meetings where the the host isn't super-disciplined is a
recipe for disaster. If this can help bring the standard up everywhere, and
make it easier for the host, I'm all over that!

